# Spot Available



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Trip pending with lee warmke, weekday.. one maybe two spots available
pm me if interested


----------



## alvinslash (Jan 14, 2012)

pm sent


----------



## stryper (Nov 10, 2008)

Pm sent

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

scheduled for april 3rd and still have a spot available if anybody interested pm me. thanks


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

spot filled, please delete


----------

